
SpaceX Plans to Start Launching Rockets Every Two to Three Weeks - loourr
http://fortune.com/2017/02/07/spacex-rocket-launch-falcon-9/
======
roesel
Maybe there will be something to watch regularly after the long pause? Let's
hope nothing bad happens even though the launch frequency would go up by a
factor of more than 2.

------
wtfishackernews
Although I'm a SpaceX fan, I wouldn't hold my breath. They have been saying
that for a while. (I would be happy if they prove me wrong though.)

